# Bottle cages for Look 555?



## DoubleT (Feb 27, 2006)

Not a life or death decision here but I am curious to what bottle cages might be recommended for my bike which I am finally picking up and getting fitted this Friday?
Since the family of Look frames are generally similar thought this Look forum might be the best place to start. It would be great if I could keep the cost down a bit too, pretty well wiened myself dry after this bike purchase. Carbon fiber cages way to go?
Link below has image of my frame if that helps...
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=615505#poststop


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

I was in same boat last week, and ended up getting Performance's carbon cages(30g) for $20 ea. Beats the $78 Look cage that was out of the question after I pilfered the bank for my purchase. Been riding with them all week, they work great, look great, just fighting the inclination to put a sticker over the Forte logo. 

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=18207&subcategory_ID=4342


----------



## DoubleT (Feb 27, 2006)

*$78?????*



Woolbury said:


> I was in same boat last week, and ended up getting Performance's carbon cages(30g) for $20 ea. Beats the $78 Look cage that was out of the question after I pilfered the bank for my purchase. Been riding with them all week, they work great, look great, just fighting the inclination to put a sticker over the Forte logo.
> 
> http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=18207&subcategory_ID=4342


Yikes! I have to get two. Like your idea about getting the non-Look cages. Have to see what brand my bike store has and at what Cdn price too.
Woolbury, how cycling in Colorado these recent years? Rode my bike with buddy years ago during Coors Classic, loved Colorado, it's awesome roads, bike stores, courteous car drivers and of course awesome scene.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

I've been in Colo 20 yrs now and wouldn't consider leaving. Of course it gets busier every year, more traffic, more building, blah, blah, blah, but theres adventure waiting every time you head out. I'm still skiing most weekends till mid July(backcountry peaks), and it competes for riding time. So does the fly fishing. Life is tough, eh?


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

DoubleT said:


> It would be great if I could keep the cost down a bit too...


Well, then I certainly would NOT recommend the Elite Patao STD carbon for $90. Even though it is unbelievably light (23g), holds standard-sized bottles tighter than heck, and looks oh so pro with style befitting of any high-end, hand-made, European (okay, maybe north African) carbon frame


----------



## DoubleT (Feb 27, 2006)

*Got two Tacx tao bottle cages...*

...at 24 cdn. each a far cry cheaper than any of the carbon ones I have seen on the web. My bike store doesn't display any carbon cages although will order them for you. The owner thinks they are way over price and can't justify any reason for getting them.
Anyway they look cool on my Look 555 which I have received last nite and did some riding on today. Pics of bike to come!


----------



## tim in wa (May 18, 2006)

*cages*

Try these. You can get red insert to match your frame.
http://www.arundelbike.com/index.html


----------



## DoubleT (Feb 27, 2006)

*Nice stuff!*



tim in wa said:


> Try these. You can get red insert to match your frame.
> http://www.arundelbike.com/index.html


Wow! Those are nice. But I think they look a bit weeee too expensive for me now!
Working on my wardrobe and helmet now. Nothing matches my new colours. Rats!


----------

